# back tension release question STAN elementl



## Jonathan3220 (Jan 27, 2013)

It should be quiet. Maybe needs a good cleaning?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Usually, archers who are new to handheld releases are a bit tense and tentative on the shot. Sometimes this is due to the release being set too light. I'm unfamiliar with the Element, but if you can set it heavier, you will be able to get into your normal full draw position and execute as you do on the release aid.

Handheld releases set too light is often a source of not being able to get the shot to go. Many of the better shooters carry two releases. If they are hanging up on their shot, they will switch to the release that is set colder than the other.

I definitely should not be making the noise. Start with a clean & lube. If that doesn't help, contact the manufacturer.


----------



## devinhal (Jul 24, 2012)

Make sure that the draw length is set identical on your bow and release aid. It sounds like you bow is a little long and that could be making it much harder to execute your shot. 

As for the sound I would remove the tension screw and take out the spring inside. Clean both the spring and then chamber that it sits in and it should make the release silent again.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Don't take it apart you will void your warranty. Try some good oil first and if that doesn't fix it, send it back to Stan. They are very good about backing up their product as long as it hasn't been taken apart or tampered with. Did you buy it new?

The Element is a tension activated release. You have to set it to about 2 to 3 pounds heavier than your holding weight. 

If you don't set up the shot with proper form it will be very hard to fire. When you do it correctly it goes off easy. This is why I like it so much and encourage my JOAD kids to use it when learning back tension.

The release aids, firing line etc. are not a good judge of making the release fire. It is not the same as your bow.

I can tell you that the more you relax your hand and form the easier it will fire, it doesn't like to be held with an iron grip.


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

DO NOT OIL a Stan release. Oil will only attract/retain dirt inside the release. Warm water and dish soap is the best way to clean the release yourself. Swish it around in the soapy water then rinse it under warm water. Shake off all the water you can and let it dry. The internals are stainless steel and aluminum and won't rust. The Element is designed to activate/fire at a certain weight setting. If you can get the release to fire with a training aid it should definitely fire at your bow's holding weight when you release the safety. Check your shot routine and be sure you're releasing the safety and pulling thru the shot. The Element can't be fired by twist, turning or rotating the release.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Sorry Rick T, is right about the oil. I have put a tiny amount on mine to make it smoother but you don't want it to go deep inside. I carefully wipe off any extra. Better to not do it. Sorry about that.


----------

